
Stan Lee, Creator of Marvel Universe, Dead - michaelmwangi
https://www.rollingstone.com/movies/movie-news/stan-lee-creator-of-marvel-universe-dead-at-95-45259/amp/
======
RickSanchez2600
Without Stan Lee the comic book business and super hero movies wouldn't be the
same. There also would be no Rick and Morty and other shows.

